# Upgrade from 11.2-RELEASE-p7 to 12.0-RELEASE-p2



## Ofloo (Jan 28, 2019)

```
/usr/src # id ntpd
id: ntpd: no such user
root@azkaban:/usr/src # make -j9 installworld
--- installworld ---
make[1]: "/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/toolchain-metadata.mk" line 1: Using cached toolchain metadata from build at azkaban.ofloo.net on Sun Jan 27 13:17:21 CET 2019
--- __installcheck_UGID ---
--- __installcheck_sh_check ---
--- __installcheck_UGID ---
ERROR: Required ntpd user is missing, see /usr/src/UPDATING.
*** [__installcheck_UGID] Error code 1

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** [installworld] Error code 2

make: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make: stopped in /usr/src
```

Not sure if this is appropriate, for the ntpd user


```
pw groupadd -g 123 -n ntpd
pw useradd -n ntpd -u 123 -g ntpd -c "NTP Daemon" -d /var/db/ntp -s /usr/sbin/nologin
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2019)

You need to run `mergemaster -p` _before_ running installworld.


----------

